# 5DMk4 Dual Pixel Raw Seems To Work From 200mm Onwards!



## Yiannis A - Greece (Sep 8, 2016)

Dear friends, 

after watching a totally disappointing performance of Canon's DPRaw reviewed by Tony Northrup, searching "Youtube", i came across a really interesting video shot by south african photographer Clinton Lubbe, which demonstrates the capabilities of DPRaw (or the lack of them) from 200mm all the way up to 600mm.

It seems (at least as depicted on my professionally calibrated 27inch EIZO screen) that DPRaw has quite an effect at these focal lengths; it looks like post processing AFMA to my eyes. Just play the video at 1080p resolution in order to have a clear view of the results. 

Here is the link, come to your own conclusions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhVKMmKFGy8

All my best wishes from a very sunshiny part of Greece.
Yiannis A.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 9, 2016)

That video doesn't demonstrate anything different from the others. Adjustment range goes down as focal length increases.

The flexibility of DPRAW is based on the amount of Depth of Field available at the time of shooting. Start with 1mm of DOF and you'll have about a 1mm range of adjustment. Frame the shot wider and stop down and you'll get significantly wider DOF, and significantly increased flexibility in DPRAW to go with it.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 9, 2016)

9VIII said:


> That video doesn't demonstrate anything different from the others. Adjustment range goes down as focal length increases.
> 
> The flexibility of DPRAW is based on the amount of Depth of Field available at the time of shooting. Start with 1mm of DOF and you'll have about a 1mm range of adjustment. Frame the shot wider and stop down and you'll get significantly wider DOF, and significantly increased flexibility in DPRAW to go with it.



You keep saying that in every thread on this. I still haven't seen proof that's how it works. Not saying you're wrong, but I'd like more evidence first if you plan to post it all the places. So like where did you come up with that dof = adjustment range -equation?


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 9, 2016)

tpatana said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > That video doesn't demonstrate anything different from the others. Adjustment range goes down as focal length increases.
> ...



He's right though? All it does is shift the plane of focus. At F1.2 the difference will be related to that. At F4 you'll notice it more.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 9, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Yes, it shifts the plane of focus, but where he got the information that it's equal to the dof depth?


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 11, 2016)

tpatana said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



"Equal to" is just a guess, but it doesn't look too far off if you watch this part of the video.
https://youtu.be/AhVKMmKFGy8?t=2m52s
When everyone else seems to be saying that it does "nothing", at least saying "equal to" is a lot more accurate.


And it "looks" like this guy managed quite a bit of shift using a wider angle lens.
http://www.kamerabild.se/tester/vi-har-provat-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv?nodePage=3


----------

